# More Highly-Addictive Moroccan/Arabic Song



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

These songs start slow, then about a third of the way through, the tempo jumps. I also like the way the violins are held as miniature 'cellos and that wrist rotation rather than bow-hand positioning controls which is the played string.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I know exactly what you mean with addictive. I remember watching a Moroccan TV-channel between 1992 and 1995 that regularly programmed this kind of 'classical' Moroccan folk music (until the cable provider stopped providing it). I've heard many great songs and even taped a few on video (now where are those?). Some performers and songs were really heaven, even much better than this one.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Besides the pleasure inherent in this music itself, there is a sense of exoticism retained from my youth when I first dabbled in listening to shortwave radio. Through the strange swellings and distortions produced as the signals bounced off the ionosphere, there came the faraway sounds of Radio Moscow, Radio Havana, "This is London Calling", etc. But the magic was to hear Radio Cairo pulsate and ebb and flow with similar, unfamiliar, strangely fascinating music. Thanks now to YouTube, I can fully immerse myself in its pleasures .


----------



## Francis Poulenc (Nov 6, 2016)

Was unable to listen to it for more than a couple seconds.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Francis Poulenc said:


> Was unable to listen to it for more than a couple seconds.


Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Francis Poulenc said:


> Was unable to listen to it for more than a couple seconds.


It's not the first time I seem to remember. Attention deficit problems?


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Strange Magic said:


> Besides the pleasure inherent in this music itself, there is a sense of exoticism retained from my youth when I first dabbled in listening to shortwave radio. Through the strange swellings and distortions produced as the signals bounced off the ionosphere, there came the faraway sounds of Radio Moscow, Radio Havana, "This is London Calling", etc. But the magic was to hear Radio Cairo pulsate and ebb and flow with similar, unfamiliar, strangely fascinating music. Thanks now to YouTube, I can fully immerse myself in its pleasures .


I had the same experience. The glory days of bad sound but great adventurous radio experiences seem to be over alas.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

[video=dailymotion;x2po1bi]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2po1bi_googoosh-%DA%AF%D9%88%DA%AF%D9%88%D8%B4-%D8%B7%D9%84%D8%A7%D9%82-talaagh_music[/video]

Googoosh گوگوش طلاق "Talaagh"

I remember posting this on my Myspace page about ten years ago.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

regenmusic said:


> [video=dailymotion;x2po1bi]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2po1bi_googoosh-%DA%AF%D9%88%DA%AF%D9%88%D8%B4-%D8%B7%D9%84%D8%A7%D9%82-talaagh_music[/video]
> 
> Googoosh گوگوش طلاق "Talaagh
> 
> I remember posting this on my Myspace page about ten years ago.


Alas, I cannot retrieve it. Please re-post the link.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Strange Magic said:


> Alas, I cannot retrieve it. Please re-post the link.


It works for me here but since it's on Dailymotion it may not post here as well. It may be on Youtube .


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

GOOGOOSH - "TALAAGH" - RANGARANG SHOW 1977 - TV MELLI IRAN


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Casebearer said:


> I know exactly what you mean with addictive.


I find it rather moorish


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

regenmusic said:


> GOOGOOSH - "TALAAGH" - RANGARANG SHOW 1977 - TV MELLI IRAN


Clearly performed and recorded in the days (probably near the last days) when Mohammad Reza Pahlavi sat atop the Peacock Throne.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Strange Magic said:


> Clearly performed and recorded in the days (probably near the last days) when Mohammad Reza Pahlavi sat atop the Peacock Throne.


I was thinking the same.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

We live in exceptional times. Thanks to the Internet, YouTube, and Wikipedia, we now have instant access to people and music that, 50 years ago, one could probably only ever hear on shortwave, if at all. Here's Wikipedia on Googoosh, who appears to be still going strong....

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Googoosh


----------

